# Hey everyone, 13mummy here



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey all, I just wanted to say hello. I'm addicted to halloween and think about it 364 days a year. Last year was my first year getting serious about a home haunt and made some props. This year I plan to make a lot more. Just wanted to share ideas with you guys and get ideas from you as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard. You found a great place for inspiration!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. You've come to the right place for sharing your love of Halloween.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome! and 
Boo!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum !3. That's our lucky number!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello mummy-where have you been-welcome


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome. Lots of ideas to swap here, you've come to the right place. My curiosity is piqued, you say you think about Halloween 364 days of the year. What's the one day you don't think about it?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there......we've been waiting for you.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, stay awhile


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome Home. I want my mummy! BTW what about leap year? 365 days? Or do you skip thinking for two days?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

hello ,13mummy welcome, glad you are here


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't let them give you a hard time, it's good to take ONE DAY off every year, just to get your head back on straight. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, well I guess that one day would be easter. No kidding opps made a mistake. =)


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the board!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome, Mummy! I'm sure you'll find plenty of horrible things to terrorize your neighbors with around here.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI and welcome. Lets see some pictures of you haunt


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello 13mummy and welcome!*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome 13mummy


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------

